# generac



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd probably charge $300 for this.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

over 9000


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

MTW said:


> I'd probably charge $300 for this.


Not sure y you're giving me a hard time. It's a legit question


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Side work hero said:


> Not sure y you're giving me a hard time. It's a legit question


no it's not. charge what you want.


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

wildleg said:


> no it's not. charge what you want.


Trying to figure out how many hours, the guy was already telling me he was pricing the generators online


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

you and a helper?.... two easy days


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Side work hero said:


> Trying to figure out how many hours, the guy was already telling me he was pricing the generators online


If the "guy" was doing the pricing maybe you should ask him. 

Pete


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

oldschool said:


> you and a helper?.... two easy days


Thanks. That's what I'm looking for. Now I'll figure my price 16 hours x my rate and the cost of the equipment plus markup


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> If the "guy" was doing the pricing maybe you should ask him.
> 
> Pete


The beauty of the Internet and places like the big box stores


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Side work hero said:


> Thanks. That's what I'm looking for. Now I'll figure my price 16 hours x my rate and the cost of the equipment plus markup


This is really a question only you can answer after you have read a few business books on general/electrical contracting, and then those are merely general guidelines.


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

I've read a few but this is a side job, I haven't gone into business yet


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Side work hero said:


> I've read a few but this is a side job, I haven't gone into business yet


oh...well then, there is no way in hell I'm helping you here...sorry. :no:


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a qualified journeyman Electrician


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

What's your hourly rate?


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

flyboy said:


> what's your hourly rate?


85.00


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

How much does your insurance cost per hour worked? What about the permit?


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> How much does your insurance cost per hour worked? What about the permit?


No permit. I pay insurance yearly


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Side work hero said:


> No permit. I pay insurance yearly


A generator without a permit, huh?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

How much is a years worth of liability insurance for a side job hero?


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> How much is a years worth of liability insurance for a side job hero?


341 every two months


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

We're being trolled so hard here it's not even funny.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There is no way anyone here can give you a good answer with the info you provided... :no::no:

Are you including gas hookup... what kind??

Are you delivering the generator or are you just dong the wiring??

Where is the ATS going inside or outside??

How far away is the generator from the house??


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

Whatever man. You should just stop reading the post


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Side work hero said:


> What's the going rate for a back up generator? Ive only done a few. A guy wants a price on one. I'm going to be using a Generac 20k with a service rated transfer switch. I don't know how many hours to figure. Me and a helper


How long did it take you to install the " few " you've already done ? You're probably going to have between 30-40 man hrs on this project depending on a few variables such as if you pour a pad or not, how far is the genny from the house, etc.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you doing the gas connections?


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

B4T said:


> There is no way anyone here can give you a good answer with the info you provided... :no::no:
> 
> Are you including gas hookup... what kind??
> 
> ...


Close to the house. The ats outside nipped to the meter. Supply house is delivering I'm just doing the wiring


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

fanelle said:


> Are you doing the gas connections?


No, he's got a mechanical guy


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What happens when the mechanical guy takes out a permit because he is Legal.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The fail is strong with this one.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Of you've done a fee already why is it so hard for you to price it now?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Side work hero said:


> Close to the house. The ats outside nipped to the meter. Supply house is delivering I'm just doing the wiring


Two days labor with small amount of materials = $1800.00


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What happens when the mechanical guy takes out a permit because he is Legal.


I can get an ec to pull a permit if I need one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The troll is strong with this one.


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

B4T said:


> Two days labor with small amount of materials = $1800.00


1800 labor


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> Two days labor with small amount of materials = $1800.00


He can only work a few hours a day, remember it is sidework not a real job. Plus he will have to make ten trips to Home depot in his corolla.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

If your not licensed how are you gonna get a permit?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't you have to have an electrical & business license in Delaware?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Gone


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Don't you have to have an electrical & business license in Delaware?


Yeah. The jobs in PA


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Side work hero said:


> 85.00


Is that for two guys or for each guy?


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

If your a journeyman with a few of these under your belt I don't understand why this is difficult for you to price. Not trying to give you a hard time but it doesn't seem like you are a seasoned electrician.


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Is that for two guys or for each guy?


Me, I'll prob bill the helper at 40 and pay him 15


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Side.. you got to understand most of us are legit contractors who hate being low balled by Union side jobbers who need something to do on the weekends..


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

fanelle said:


> If your a journeyman with a few of these under your belt I don't understand why this is difficult for you to price. Not trying to give you a hard time but it doesn't seem like you are a seasoned electrician.


Igot my jman in 2007. I'm no greenie


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

B4T said:


> Side.. you got to understand most of us are legit contractors who hate being low balled by Union side jobbers who need something to do on the weekends..


Yup, but this guy is just trolling us so don't take him seriously anyway.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Then what's the problem?


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

B4T said:


> Side.. you got to understand most of us are legit contractors who hate being low balled by Union side jobbers who need something to do on the weekends..


I understand. This guys not going to pay 15k for the job. If it wasn't me out would be another side jobber.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Side work hero said:


> I understand. This guys not going to pay 15k for the job. If it wasn't me out would be another side jobber.


Truth be told.. most of us did side work before we went legit... so I don't mind answering your questions..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what does your boss think?


----------



## Side work hero (Sep 24, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Just out of curiosity what does your boss think?


Boss don't know


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Do you have stars in your eyes?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Your tools or his.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

fanelle said:


> If your a journeyman with a few of these under your belt I don't understand why this is difficult for you to price. Not trying to give you a hard time but it doesn't seem like you are a seasoned electrician.



Dude WTF. He's a sidework hero. :laughing: :laughing: :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Dude WTF. He's a sidework hero. :laughing: :laughing: :no:



See post 52. :laughing:


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Sh*t meant aren't damn auto correct


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Its getting deep in here


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Side work hero said:


> I understand. This guys not going to pay 15k for the job. If it wasn't me out would be another side jobber.


He told you he wasn't going to pay 15k for the job?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would steal most of the materials needed from my employer and try to do some of the work on his time as well. He is just sitting around in his fancy chair anyway. I say charge around $3,000 including the genset I stole from my boss. He won't even notice.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Side work hero said:


> Boss don't know


What would he do if he knew?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Side work hero said:


> I understand. This guys not going to pay 15k for the job. If it wasn't me out would be another side jobber.


So one of these days you will start your own business... You will have a **** ton of overhead... Insurance... Licenses.... Vehicle costs... Etc... To deal with when giving a price and you have the stones to ask a bunch of legit contractors what you should charge for a side job? 

Damn dude... 

Pete


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Truth be told.. most of us did side work before we went legit... so I don't mind answering your questions..


Most maybe, but as one who didn't I can be an ass and say I hope the OP gets caught, fined, stripped of his jman card and fired by his boss.


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

My boss would prob pull the permit for me haha... Y'all can give this dude as much crap as you want but he found the job and just asked for a little help. I get the whole overhead thing but you all knew that when you were going legit. Clowns


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Bobaker said:


> My boss would prob pull the permit for me haha.... Clowns


Good for you and the OP... I deal with you "clowns" daily... I would rather have a legit contractor anytime. 

At the least, the legit contractors make honest mistakes while the "side jobbers" make all of them.

Pete


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> Most maybe, but as one who didn't


 
Never?

Not one time?


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> Good for you and the OP... I deal with you "clowns" daily... I would rather have a legit contractor anytime. At the least, the legit contractors make honest mistakes while the "side jobbers" make all of them. Pete


I said prob... Don't have time for side work... We all know what happens when you assume


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Never?
> 
> Not one time?


Not once, I worked as a union electrician in a large mill. Quit, took my two years of vacation as cash, quit the union and never looked back.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Bobaker said:


> I said prob... Don't have time for side work... We all know what happens when you assume


I do know what happens when I assume... And right now I assume you should start your own business so you won't need to do side work and can become wholly dependent upon your marketing skills and work ability. 

Just don't come on a site that is dedicated to "professional electrical contractors" and try to defend the OP. Hell man... I'm an inspector... You think that most contractors don't hate me?

Pete


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pete, these guys can't even price a job much less complete it correctly.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Pete, these guys can't even price a job much less complete it correctly.


I know.... Just beating the proverbial dead horse. But, I still hold true to the fact that a legit contractor will make every attempt to do the install correctly.

Pete


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> I do know what happens when I assume... And right now I assume you should start your own business Pete


That's where I'm headed mr. inspector sir. I don't go looking for side jobs but if friends and family need work done I'm there... I work for a professional contractor, if that's not enough sorry for posting....


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Bobaker said:


> That's where I'm headed mr. inspector sir. I don't go looking for side jobs but if friends and family need work done I'm there... I work for a professional contractor, if that's not enough sorry for posting....


Good for you. By the way my name is Pete... I am no better than you and you don't have to address me as " sir"... Even though I believe you were being derogatory with that. Most, not all, electricians have done a side job here or there... This forum has a lot of contractors that make their living from electrical work. The OP was asking these contractors how to price "a side job" and it seemed you were defending that. If you weren't I apologize in advance.

Pete


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

Even though I believe you were being derogatory with that. Most said:


> Not derogatory, I'm sure you've earned it. I understand the the struggles of legit contractors, I've had a few friends go under, hopefully that won't be the case when i give it a go.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish you the best when you make that leap.

Pete


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Side work got demoted to day laborer.. :laughing:

He is "registered" in other words.. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

im still sticking to over 9000


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Hold on, I'm going to go make more popcorn. :laughing:


----------



## Philly Master (May 26, 2013)

well here in PA .. most of the state you do not need to prove you know anything to pull an electrical permit, no test, no experience etc. ... just 100$ to the state proof of ins. and your good to go .... least the big city's and some of the higher end suburbs .... so "legit" is relitive here... just saying ...:whistling2:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Philly Master said:


> well here in PA .. most of the state you do not need to prove you know anything to pull an electrical permit, no test, no experience etc. ... just 100$ to the state proof of ins. and your good to go .... least the big city's and some of the higher end suburbs .... so "legit" is relitive here... just saying ...:whistling2:


Just the city folk need them licenses... And the every high faluten sub of philly has their own...


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> I know.... Just beating the proverbial dead horse. But, I still hold true to the fact that a legit contractor will make every attempt to do the install correctly.
> 
> Pete


I agree. I'm a cautious contractor and check all of my company's work, but I'm even more cautious when I know the work is going to be inspected by an inspector.


----------

